# USA Trains-42Ft Tank and Beer Can Diagrams Posted



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI....I just noticed USAT has posted diagrams / roadnames of their recently announced tank cars on their web site at http://www.usatrains.com/usatrainstnkhopmenu.html

They list the future 42 Ft Modern Tank Cars and Beer Can Cars info. These look very interesting...plenty of road names. Good to see.

Cheers
Gary


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, I believe these have been on the site for a while, did you see the threads from the show at Ontario this year?



















The cars were there in person... see the forum on the shows...

Regards, Greg


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg... appreciate your mentioning it. 
I haven't been online as much as I wanted to lately and I must have missed some of the threads. (the Fairfax ones were terrific!) I'll go back over them and have a look. Nice photos of those tank cars, some great detail on them.

Cheers
Gary


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

More pictures of the new USAT stuff on my site.... TRAINS....ROLLING STOCK....USAT.... you will see the car carrier, the tank cars, etc. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I'll do that....

Gary


----------

